# Another TD SOL thanx !



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

With all this talk of quality tackle been bought all over the place......well.....on just cant resist.

Had my eye on this for a while and decided to go for it seeing as it was reduced to a great price. 

Went down to Anaconda Auburn on Saturday where JT had gotten his last unit....I had called in through the week to put one aside for Thursday night, 
but couldn't make it. I called to ask if it was ok until Saturday morning, no problems they said.
I did go on a busy day for them I guess, couple of people around the reel counter....first guy I spoke to, pretended not to know they were at that price.
He spoke to someone else and came back with the answer: none left. :? I told them I had spoken to Michael on Thursday night a was set aside for me....
don't know anything, none left  maybe during the week.
I left the store very unimpressed to say the least.

Popped in next door to Freddy's Fishing and spoke to Jack. A real Fisho, knows what hes talking about and will match the price  
If you ever want to discuss quality tackle, this is the place to go....

Needless to say I got an even better price, good advice and the spool full of Rapala Titanium Superbraid  for free !

 Matched it with the Sol rod, and it feels great 

If you live out west, I definitely recommend this store and the guys at Compleat Angler Villawood.

ahh....gotta love it


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve ., ohhh sooo good, what a reel , love it , and agree about bthe guys at compleate angler villawood , If you speak to Patrick , hes on the bream tournament pro circuit, so really knows his stuff


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

what rod is that mate, i got to play around with a medium light one i think matched with a 3000 SOL reel, it gonna be mine in a month or so. The reel seat was different though is that the 8fter


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

mate its the TD-SOL 701 LXS 4-8lbs


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I am so in love with my new SOL. Had a huge ***** on today that showed me the meaning of what a smooth drag really means in a steady drawn out dogfight. Light rod, light leader so I had to play it with some cool and the way the 2500 seamlessly ticked out the line was a friggin revelation.

Must admit I'm used to clunky drags that tend to yield with a rush when under pressure, but after ten minutes hooked up to this beast the difference couldn't have been more marked.

You'll friggin love it!


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Very nice! A cool rig.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

can i ask how much. The combo i am looking at is $302 for a TD SOL 3000, and $250 for the rod


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ripper setup mate,


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Well done Steve[Mango x],Anaconda tried to brush me too before coming to the party...interesting about Freddy's.The rig is almost too sexy to put in the salt.!What are the rods worth in the c.6 kilo class-as I wanna put my sol to 15 lb.?Do the double grip rods cast well?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations- I've got the same rig and love it! The only thing is the raised back (top) of the reel seat is smooth and can get a little slippery.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congrats Steve,

I have the same combo after purchasing the same rod from Freddys on the October long weekend, got 20% off too so saved a lot... The short guy with glasses ( Jack? ) showed me heaps of photos of fish he had caught on the same gear including a 92cm Kingfish plus some other hoodlums.

Enjoy it mate, real bling bling stuff...


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thats as purdy as a picture......


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Very very Nice Steve. Looked at the SOL rod at Tackle World Marks Point last weekend and was very impressed indeed. Well done. Interestingly enough one of the guys at Anaconda told me the buy price on the SOLs. You got a good deal. Just goes to show what you get if you are audacious enough to ask.

There is a model rated 12lb to 15lb I believe which I am interested in. Have you had a fish with it yet?

JT


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Reeeeeel Purdeeeeeeee


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

JT,
I'm interested to hear what you etc. say in Anaconda etc. to get the sol rod cheap?I'm shopping too for a nice rod.
Regards,
johnny


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

johnny said:


> JT,
> I'm interested to hear what you etc. say in Anaconda etc. to get the sol rod cheap?I'm shopping too for a nice rod.
> Regards,
> johnny


Mate...I'll send you a PM with the good oil.

JT


----------

